# Offset smoker for under $350



## kbudd1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Does anyone have any recommendations? I have been looking at the Brinkmann Vertical Trailmaster, the Oklahome Joe's Highland or the Chargriller Outlaw with the optional side fire box. Seeing so many pros and cons on each I am having a tough time deciding. If anyone has any other smokers I should be looking at I would appreciate the insight.


----------



## themule69 (Feb 16, 2015)

Spend the day reading the reviews as well as use the search bar. It will be time well spent.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## glocksrock (Feb 16, 2015)

I think it would be best to save up a little more and get the Old Country Pecos, it has a good sized chamber and it's well designed. They are $400 at Academy Sports.


----------



## kbudd1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion glocksrock! I will definitely take into consideration. Any mods you would suggest for that model?


----------



## bigchriss04 (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes glocksrock is right look at the old country wrangler as well


----------



## glocksrock (Feb 18, 2015)

kbudd1 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion glocksrock! I will definitely take into consideration. Any mods you would suggest for that model?


Just add some tuning plates is all I would do, that's all I did with my old Wrangler and it worked pretty well. The Wrangler is a bit smaller than the Pecos, but it has thicker steel and costs more. I really liked it, but couldn't keep the temps low enough and I wanted a reverse flow, as well as a much larger smoker, that's why I sold it and got my Lang 48 patio. Check out the Wrangler and Pecos threads for more good info on them. I really think that those are the best options for under or around $500.


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 15, 2015)

kbudd1 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations? I have been looking at the Brinkmann Vertical Trailmaster, the Oklahome Joe's Highland or the Chargriller Outlaw with the optional side fire box. Seeing so many pros and cons on each I am having a tough time deciding. If anyone has any other smokers I should be looking at I would appreciate the insight.



I am looking into the same thing what did you decide? This one at homedepot caught my eye but the vents look cheap and I would think those are very vital to holding temps.

http://t.homedepot.com/p/Brinkmann-Heavy-Gauge-Off-Set-Smoker-and-Grill-855-6306-S/205501535/

I have a MES30 its ok but the main reason I bought it was to cook the brisket but since my purchase I cook everything in my smoker my propane grill is a dust collector.  

So I been thinking about getting a budget friendly stick burner to cook on and came across the same problem trying to decide. Does anyone know of a good off set that is pretty small?


----------



## kbudd1 (Mar 16, 2015)

I still haven't pulled the trigger. I have it narrowed down to the Brinkmann you posted and this one: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Oklahoma-Joe-s-Highland-Smoker-Grill-Black/33605961

If I lived close to a place that carried this I would buy it: http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/old-country-bbq-pits-pecos-coal-smoker/pid-311401


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 16, 2015)

kbudd1 said:


> I still haven't pulled the trigger. I have it narrowed down to the Brinkmann you posted and this one: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Oklahoma-Joe-s-Highland-Smoker-Grill-Black/33605961
> If I lived close to a place that carried this I would buy it: http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/old-country-bbq-pits-pecos-coal-smoker/pid-311401


I live close to Academy why do you think the pecos grill is worth $100 more than the Brinkmann?


----------



## kbudd1 (Mar 16, 2015)

It's all welded unlike the Brinkmann or OK Joe. Actually, I also had a conversation with the new pitmaster at La Barbecue in Austin last week and he highly recommended the smoker from Academy as well. He said it's the best stick burner for under $500. Aaron Franklin also suggests it as well:


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for the info that's good to know. I will check that one out.


----------



## glocksrock (Mar 16, 2015)

kbudd1 said:


> I still haven't pulled the trigger. I have it narrowed down to the Brinkmann you posted and this one: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Oklahoma-Joe-s-Highland-Smoker-Grill-Black/33605961
> 
> If I lived close to a place that carried this I would buy it: http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/old-country-bbq-pits-pecos-coal-smoker/pid-311401


I'm pretty sure they will ship it, it would be worth the costs.


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 16, 2015)

The wrangler looks like the most durable its a little smaller than the Pecos but much thicker gauge metal it is nice!












image.jpg



__ fa1321tx
__ Mar 16, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fa1321tx
__ Mar 16, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fa1321tx
__ Mar 16, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fa1321tx
__ Mar 16, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fa1321tx
__ Mar 16, 2015


----------



## viking72 (Mar 17, 2015)

For $288 and a tuning plate, the OK joe highland will get er done!








Have fun, burn sticks.


----------



## tatts4life (Apr 30, 2015)

So I've been looking to switch from my very small electric smoker to a charcoal smoker. I was thinking of a Brinkmann or OK Joe smoker. But after looking at several videos about the old country wrangler I'm thinking of getting that. Seems like a nice sized smoker for what I like and want to cook. The price is a little high for me but I've read nothing but good reviews so I might say screw it and get it. Does it need any mods done to it other then maybe a tuning plate?


----------



## kenafein (Apr 30, 2015)

Tatts4Life said:


> So I've been looking to switch from my very small electric smoker to a charcoal smoker. I was thinking of a Brinkmann or OK Joe smoker. But after looking at several videos about the old country wrangler I'm thinking of getting that. Seems like a nice sized smoker for what I like and want to cook. The price is a little high for me but I've read nothing but good reviews so I might say screw it and get it. Does it need any mods done to it other then maybe a tuning plate?


In Aaron's video he only added a thermometer.  That's the smoker he uses for his web series.


----------



## tatts4life (Apr 30, 2015)

Completely missed the link. It's interesting to see that it doesn't need much else other then that. I'll probably just stick with my digital thermometer.


----------



## dale1969 (May 11, 2015)

I just bought the old country pecos bbq pit I think is a real good pit for the money and the old country wrangled is online a 1/6 of an inch thicker 













20150509_114103.jpg



__ dale1969
__ May 11, 2015


----------



## bryan4483 (May 14, 2015)

Hey ,

I also live in Columbus ( Grandview). I actually went down to Louisville yesterday and got a Pecos at Academy. Seasoning it now as I type this. They had several to choose from at both store. I have been looking and reading and deciding for months b4 I pulled the trigger yesterday. I had a few vacation days I had to burn so I went down to get it. 

If you decide to take that route I suggest you check all the ones they have there and check to see how tight they all fit. They are heavy and great for the $ . But they are not all the same. Some are tight fit and some have some gaps, maybe not a huge deal , but if you are spending the $ you want to look at them and choose the best I think. If you want the pecos or wrangler and rather gamble than drive 3.5 hours to get it, Academy website has them and they ship to you for $80 which is dirt cheap considering they weigh 200+lbs or so.


----------



## tatts4life (May 14, 2015)

I wish they had a store here in the Washington DC/ Maryland area.


----------



## kbudd1 (May 15, 2015)

I ended up finding an old used Char Griller Pro on Craigslist for $30. After a few mods and the purchase of the Maverick 732 I am good to go.













0509151503.jpg



__ kbudd1
__ May 15, 2015


















0514151851.jpg



__ kbudd1
__ May 15, 2015


















0514151852.jpg



__ kbudd1
__ May 15, 2015


----------



## tatts4life (Aug 20, 2015)

So I was gonna be getting an old country wrangler smoker In the next month or two. I say was because when I went on their site recently it was no longer listed and I think they don't make it anymore.


----------



## glocksrock (Aug 21, 2015)

I don't see it on the academy site either, but they may have some in store, if there is one near you. If not, the Pecos is still there, it's bigger but has a bit thinner metal, and it's $100 less. I'd go with that one if I couldn't get the wrangler. The Wrangler was just too small for me, you would do just fine with the Pecos.


----------



## tatts4life (Sep 10, 2015)

I like the Pecos too. It just sucks that it doesn't have that upper rack.


----------



## sopchoppy (Sep 10, 2015)

I really like the Wrangler for several reasons. Thicker steel,  no leaks, maintains temp. better than cheap stuff. I have found a way to smoke summer sausage, pepperoni, etc. without laying it on a rack. Take out the lower rack, use "S" hooks to hang from the upper rack. It will easily hold 12-15 one pound sausages without them touching the water pan or tuning plate. Half way thru the cook, I reverse the sausage just so it cooks evenly. That does require a string loop on each end but that ain't no big deal.


----------

